# Folie / nebunie



## zăpadă

In primul  rând salutari tuturor >>

Care este deosebirea între Folie şi Nebunie ?

mii de mulţumiri


----------



## farscape

”Folie” vine din franceză (folie, une folie) si nu l-am întălnit prea des - descrie o stare sau o comportare ”nebunatică” cum ar fi satisfacerea unui capriciu, sau o dorinţă ieşită din comun, o fantezie, cumva împotriva cursului firesc al vieţii sau evenimentelor - tonul general este pozitiv şi cu ceva urme de speranţă.

”Nebunie” poate fi un sinonim pentru ”folie” dar în general are o conotaţie negativă, mai pesimistă.

Exemple:

Ionel are o altă *folie*, vrea sa călătorească în spaţiul cosmic.

E o adevarată *nebunie* să pleci cu bicicleta pe vremea asta!

Best,


----------



## zăpadă

Mulţumesc mult pentru comentariul  tău ,,

toate cele bune !


----------



## anto33

STELE said:


> Mulţumesc mult pentru comentariul  tău ,,
> 
> toate cele bune !



Nebunia reprezintă şi starea unei persoane care suferă de o boală mintală (ex: alienaţie, demenţă); în acest caz nebunia nu este sinonim al foliei.
Cum bine spunea Farscape, folia este un lucru grozav, extrem de plăcut.


----------

